# Melanochromis Auratus fry



## capt42a (Apr 17, 2012)

Whoo hoo ! I've been noticing my adult Auratus acting strange all last week. It acted like it had a mouth full of fry or eggs, she looked like she was waisting away. Last night I was noticing something under the rocks holding my caves up. Upon closer examination saw I had about 4 or 5 fry. I'm sure there's more I haven't seen. What should I do to ensure the fry's survival ?
Thanks,
capt42a


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Add in tons of cover near the bottom. Also keep an eye on the female. If she starts holding eggs again soon, she won't be able to eat. You can lose females this way if they're forced to breed back to back for too many generations.


----------



## capt42a (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll add more cover on the bottom this morning.
Capt42a


----------

